# Side by side comparison of the Canon EOS R5, Canon EOS R and Canon EOS RP



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 24, 2020)

> Side by side comparisons showing the size differences between the Canon EOS R5, Canon EOS R, and Canon EOS RP have been published.
> It looks like the Canon EOS R5 is slightly bulkier than the Canon EOS R, which will be welcomed by a lot of photographers, myself included.
> The Canon EOS R5 is scheduled to begin shipping in July, though that could change.



Continue reading...


----------



## Ripley (Apr 24, 2020)

Beautiful! The R6 looks like an interesting little camera.


----------



## VICYASA (Apr 24, 2020)

Can't wait for an official drop of price on the EOS R... C'mon Canon!!!


----------



## EverydayPhotographer (Apr 24, 2020)

Interesting. The R5 doesn't look a whole lot bigger than the R...


----------



## padam (Apr 24, 2020)

EverydayPhotographer said:


> Interesting. The R5 doesn't look a whole lot bigger than the R...


They've flattened the EVF hump and the lens mount does not stick out as much, so the body can be taller and thicker without getting much larger.

I reckon the R6 is going to be like a bit bigger, curvier RP.

They've moved away the magnify button on the right and voila, dual card slots


----------



## richperson (Apr 24, 2020)

It sure looks like the R and R5 are exactly the same size. I like the layout mostly, but have one minor concern. It looks like the AF-on looks to be farther left, and farther away from the grip than any other EOS camera. Might take a bit of getting used to. The good news is they are in the same order as the 1DX on the top right side.


----------



## HenAyr (Apr 24, 2020)

Ripley said:


> Beautiful! The R6 looks like an interesting little camera.


R6 is not part of the camparison.


----------



## magarity (Apr 24, 2020)

Is it a dumb question to ask what do the R and RP use for the Q button?


----------



## Bob Howland (Apr 24, 2020)

HenAyr said:


> R6 is not part of the camparison.


But I wish it was. One direction that Canon can take with the R6 is to make it as small as possible.


----------



## Tom W (Apr 24, 2020)

Nice - close to "R" size, which is good. Fits my hand well.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Apr 24, 2020)

I was hoping it would be a bit bigger than the R, but will reserve judgement until I feel it in my hands with a big lens on the end of it. There are already a lot of fantastic features, and a few disappointments.


----------



## Memdroid (Apr 24, 2020)

The screen is definately biggger on the R5.
I like the size of the R an I am happy the R5 does not seem much bigger.
I like the new button placement, it is much closer to the 5D4 which was a little annoying on the R. Also compared to the 5D4 the the joystick seems just a tad out of "reach". Just going from my visual observation and how my thumbs "lands" on the R, I'm guessing the joystick would be better positioned on the magnify button. Man, I cannot wait to get this in my hands! I am drooooling!


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 24, 2020)

magarity said:


> Is it a dumb question to ask what do the R and RP use for the Q button?


I don't think it is a dumb question - it is barely visible: It is the center button of the multicontroler (a black "Q" inside a white square above the better readable "SET".
I have the RP and I use it and especially the Q function very often: I had to think twice where it is - it's maybe in my "muscle memory" so I have not to think using the camera and it took some thinking 
I see you asked for the EOS R too: the same solution.

Hopefully it is possible with the EOS R to map Menu to the SET or the magnifier button.


----------



## Danglin52 (Apr 24, 2020)

Ripley said:


> Beautiful! The R6 looks like an interesting little camera.


I think the small one is the RP, not R6.


----------



## peters (Apr 24, 2020)

I think the viewfinder of the R5 could have been a bit bigger, judging from this images. I think big viewfinders are a real pleasure to use. The 1DX II is just awesome in this regard (even compared to the 5D). Also for example the Sony A7R IV compared to the Lumix S1H - the Lumix is realy MUUUUUCH more beautiful to use (though the AF lacks far behind).

But on the other hand, this makes the R5 compact for travel, which is nice


----------



## unfocused (Apr 24, 2020)

HenAyr said:


> R6 is not part of the camparison.


You just have to look closely.


----------



## navastronia (Apr 24, 2020)

No top-down view, so we can compare the depth? Maddening!


----------



## padam (Apr 24, 2020)

Bob Howland said:


> But I wish it was. One direction that Canon can take with the R6 is to make it as small as possible.


They can't really go much smaller, unless they start to remove the EVF which is not big by any means, and other useful things. The Sigma fp is really not much lighter or smaller, impressive achievement, but there are big compromises to pay for that, the technology is not there just yet to do it properly.

Instead are adding in IBIS, that adds thickness for sure. And something needs to power that as well.
If they keep the same size, the battery life will be even more abysmal than the RP, so it has to increase just a little bit to accompany a better battery.


----------



## dwarven (Apr 24, 2020)

Would be sweet if the R6 is the same size as the RP.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 24, 2020)

Memdroid said:


> The screen is definately biggger on the R5.



Not by much, if anything, if you measure them both in PS.


----------



## peakartimages (Apr 24, 2020)

A few more pictures of the R5:








Canon EOS R5 Images


Canon EOS R5 Images




www.kentfaith.com


----------



## reefroamer (Apr 24, 2020)

I would expect IBIS and some cooling space to make the R5 a least a little bigger than R.


----------



## abnagfab (Apr 24, 2020)

Any sense of when preorders will begin?


----------



## VICYASA (Apr 24, 2020)

abnagfab said:


> Any sense of when preorders will begin?


April 26th... just for a select few.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Apr 24, 2020)

peakartimages said:


> A few more pictures of the R5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From this It looks like the R5 is a fat R.


----------



## abnagfab (Apr 24, 2020)

VICYASA said:


> April 26th... just for a select few.



Who are those few? And when will a normal person like me be able to preorder?


----------



## Baron_Karza (Apr 24, 2020)

Ripley said:


> Beautiful! The R6 looks like an interesting little camera.



Gorgeous!! The M6ii is interesting too, and even smaller.


----------



## HenAyr (Apr 24, 2020)

unfocused said:


> You just have to look closely.


Ah I see it now


----------



## richperson (Apr 24, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> From this It looks like the R5 is a fat R.



I think that is just the angle difference between the two. If you look at the front of the flash mount compared to the body cap, it looks the same. Unless the sensor is farther from the back of the body, they are likely the same depth. I guess the sensor could be farther forward.


----------



## Pixel (Apr 24, 2020)

SwissFrank said:


> The EOS-1's (N, V, DsI DsII DsIII) have been my favorite cameras to hold. The R is too small for comfort, OR a sure and steady grip for me. Although I like the portability aspect, I think I can get that via the smaller lenses and shorter film-flange distance. I don't care if the camera's taller.
> 
> *Here's a question: has anyone speculated on whether the R5--sort of a 5-series, is going to be the top end? Or is anyone noticing holes in the specs suggesting a higher-end camera would be forthcoming? *What I'm waiting for is a sensor with new abilities: extended dynamic range, electronic ND, no rolling shutter, etc.



There will absolutely be an R1 next year. Count on it.


----------



## H. Jones (Apr 24, 2020)

Looking at the top-down, the R5 definitely looks a good bit thicker than the R5, including the handgrip, which slopes out towards the lens mount more than on the EOS R. The R5 kinda looks like the curves of the 1DX Mark II from above, with the body sloping towards the Canon logo. 

Also looking at the image from the back, the body itself is taller and the handgrip is taller on the R5, they've raised the overall top of the body up towards the hotshoe to give more space. 

Overall the ergonomics on this thing look like they've solved any of my problems with the EOS R and I am even more excited for the R5. I wish we could just see the bottom of the camera to see if the viewfinder eyecup can be user replaced for a weathercover eyecup, which is my biggest concern.


----------



## richperson (Apr 25, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> View attachment 190085
> 
> I wish we could just see the bottom of the camera to see if the viewfinder eyecup can be user replaced for a weathercover eyecup, which is my biggest concern.



I would guess it is as there is an extra joint in the eye cup of the R5 that is likely where it separates--that is not present in the R.


----------



## slclick (Apr 25, 2020)

Pixel said:


> There will absolutely be an R1 next year. Count on it.


You have mad skills which are one of the following:

1. Clairvoyance
2. B&E into Canons HQ
3. Sources better than Craigs


----------



## londonxt (Apr 25, 2020)

Memdroid said:


> The screen is definately biggger on the R5.



Is it? Looks more square but black border is larger at the bottom on the R5


----------



## melgross (Apr 25, 2020)

I’d like it to be bigger than the R, slightly heavier too. Big heavy lenses just seem too unbalanced on the R. I’m used to the 5D series, anything smaller and lighter feels off.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Apr 25, 2020)

melgross said:


> I’d like it to be bigger than the R, slightly heavier too. Big heavy lenses just seem too unbalanced on the R. I’m used to the 5D series, anything smaller and lighter feels off.


I agree. Although after adding a battery grip to my EOS R, the sizing and weight felt much better with heavy lenses.


----------



## mpb001 (Apr 25, 2020)

l find it very strange that the R6 is rumored to be released before the R5, but Canon has not presented us with a photo of the R6, yet. Makes me wonder if they are just going to use the body of the RP as an R6, with the different specs of the R6?


----------



## CanonOmar (Apr 25, 2020)

By comparing the LCD, it seems the R5 has a smaller viewing real estate than the R... Right? The black bars are thicker in parts...


----------



## TAF (Apr 25, 2020)

How about an R5 next to a 5D4?


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 25, 2020)

CanonOmar said:


> By comparing the LCD, it seems the R5 has a smaller viewing real estate than the R... Right? The black bars are thicker in parts...


That's what I said earlier, if you measure the actual screen in PS they are very similar.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 25, 2020)

I think that IBIS is responsible for increased thickness. Dual card slots also benefit from more thickness.


----------



## slclick (Apr 25, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I think that IBIS is responsible for increased thickness. Dual card slots also benefit from more thickness.


And the entire design team screaming how it needs to feel good in hand.


----------



## Pape (Apr 25, 2020)

I like how magnificer button next to joystic 
And designated button ,so need press only one button


----------



## padam (Apr 25, 2020)

mpb001 said:


> l find it very strange that the R6 is rumored to be released before the R5, but Canon has not presented us with a photo of the R6, yet. Makes me wonder if they are just going to use the body of the RP as an R6, with the different specs of the R6?


The are definitely going to be related in some ways, but the body will receive some changes, for sure, it will become a bit bigger with the IBIS and I think it will get the bigger battery (hopefully the same as the R5) and the dual card slots moved to the right side, same position as the R5 instead of being next to the battery.

They are not playing quite the same teaser game with the R6, because it does not have the attention-grabbing features of the R5. It does not matter if they show it earlier, it won't affect the actual release of the camera. The RP launch was much more discreet compared to the R.


----------



## -pekr- (Apr 25, 2020)

Would welcome a 5DIV comparison, as imo many 5DIV users are waiting for R5, including us (our studio)


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 25, 2020)

If the R5's body is thicker than the R, I assume that means the grip for the R won't be compatible, even if the batteries are the same physical dimensions.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Apr 25, 2020)

dslrdummy said:


> If the R5's body is thicker than the R, I assume that means the grip for the R won't be compatible, even if the batteries are the same physical dimensions.


I think you're right. It would also be very unlikely for Canon to make the R grip compatible with the R5. I would assume the R5 grip will also have a joystick to mirror the main body.


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Apr 25, 2020)

abnagfab said:


> Who are those few? And when will a normal person like me be able to preorder?



It hasn't even got its full announcement yet. It is possible Canon hasn't even decided the final dates yet for preorders and shipping.


----------



## edoorn (Apr 25, 2020)

The touch screen plays a role in af point selection too of course, using the top right part of the screen to drag and drop your af point without taking your eye off the viewfinder. This would somewhat compensate the missing touch screen af on button the 1dx iii has.

However, how easy would it be to reach that screen with your thumb while holding the camera? Any thoughts from current R owners?

And I’m happy Canon gets it, the R5 looks like a very comfortable camera to hold and use


----------



## mccasi (Apr 25, 2020)

Memdroid said:


> The screen is definately biggger on the R5.



It's not, photoshop measurment tool says 329 px diagonale for both!


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 25, 2020)

magarity said:


> Is it a dumb question to ask what do the R and RP use for the Q button?


Its in the centre of the wheel on the rear I think. On the R it's where the new wheel is but currently has 4 directional buttons surrounding it.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 25, 2020)

navastronia said:


> No top-down view, so we can compare the depth? Maddening!


I think there have been some views earlier that show the grip is a little deeper than the R which may not be a bad thing as the R while OK would benefit from a little more size on the grip to feel comfortable.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 25, 2020)

edoorn said:


> The touch screen plays a role in af point selection too of course, using the top right part of the screen to drag and drop your af point without taking your eye off the viewfinder. This would somewhat compensate the missing touch screen af on button the 1dx iii has.
> 
> However, how easy would it be to reach that screen with your thumb while holding the camera? Any thoughts from current R owners?
> 
> And I’m happy Canon gets it, the R5 looks like a very comfortable camera to hold and use


Its an interesting question as yes, there is the facility to change focus point whilst having the camera to your eye & it could just be me but I find it very difficult to touch the screen whilst holding the camera to my eye. Its easier to either:
use the magnify button and the directional buttons on the rear to move it around, which is ok but very slow. OR
Move the camera away from my eye and adjust the focus point on the touch screen.
Neither are ideal. As I say, it may be me that needs more practice.
I was really excited about the AF On button on the 1DX Mk11 as that seems to solve all those problems so disappointing its not on the R5 but I suppose if they did put it on it would increase the cost and probably detract from an eventual mirrorless version of the 1DX?


----------



## edoorn (Apr 25, 2020)

do you find it hard because the screen is hard to reach with your thumb, or just the overall experience?


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 25, 2020)

edoorn said:


> do you find it hard because the screen is hard to reach with your thumb, or just the overall experience?


I think this is a combination of things, As most of the images I take are landscape or stationary there is no hurry, so I find I often have the focus point in the centre of the screen and compose the picture then if needed adjust the specific focus point by moving the camera away from my eye and adjusting the focus point via the touchscreen. the odd times I have wanted to move away from it being in the centre and needed to move it in a hurry, I have struggled to use the touch screen as with my eye to the EVF, my face, cheek, nose just gets in the way. its just not a nice experience. Ive resorted to using the rear buttons to move it around but its a little slower I suppose.
Unless you are adjusting focus regularly like this, its unlikely you will get comfortable with this method. I can see the R5 having the same issue but with the benefit of having the joy stick which should be much faster.
I'm not a professional and only just starting to take more control over things like this and be a better photographer so all of this could just be me not practicing enough?

Im not sure that helps you sorry.


----------



## Rivermist (Apr 25, 2020)

edoorn said:


> The touch screen plays a role in af point selection too of course, using the top right part of the screen to drag and drop your af point without taking your eye off the viewfinder. This would somewhat compensate the missing touch screen af on button the 1dx iii has.
> 
> However, how easy would it be to reach that screen with your thumb while holding the camera? Any thoughts from current R owners?
> 
> And I’m happy Canon gets it, the R5 looks like a very comfortable camera to hold and use


I use this focusing mode on the RP, and I find it very comfortable to use, no need to move the eye away from the EVF. This could be a combination of the RP being more compact so one does not need to reach so far, and I have pretty large hands. Note that you can use what they call the "relative" mode in which movements of the thumb to the left move the focus point left, etc.. so rather than having to reach far to the left you can do a series of small left-heading strokes starting close to the right edge of the rear screen.


----------



## DonS (Apr 25, 2020)

Hey, that is nice seeing them all sitting there side by each


----------



## edoorn (Apr 25, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> I think this is a combination of things, As most of the images I take are landscape or stationary there is no hurry, so I find I often have the focus point in the centre of the screen and compose the picture then if needed adjust the specific focus point by moving the camera away from my eye and adjusting the focus point via the touchscreen. the odd times I have wanted to move away from it being in the centre and needed to move it in a hurry, I have struggled to use the touch screen as with my eye to the EVF, my face, cheek, nose just gets in the way. its just not a nice experience. Ive resorted to using the rear buttons to move it around but its a little slower I suppose.
> Unless you are adjusting focus regularly like this, its unlikely you will get comfortable with this method. I can see the R5 having the same issue but with the benefit of having the joy stick which should be much faster.
> I'm not a professional and only just starting to take more control over things like this and be a better photographer so all of this could just be me not practicing enough?
> 
> Im not sure that helps you sorry.



thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## pj1974 (Apr 25, 2020)

These comparison images are very helpful, thanks. I have used the EOS R on several occasions, with different glass (small/light and large/heavy). The R never felt as natural or as comfortable in my hands as my DSLRs do. I have owned many DSLRs, and - like a pair of shoes when I try them on in store - I know which ones will be a 'fit' from a few minutes of trying (But I have used a number of EOS R cameras for hours). The AF button on the R didn't work well for me. And the M-Fn bar really didn't serve me well either.

The R5 on the other hand, seems to fit what would work much better for me. The positioning of buttons on my 7D was/is almost perfect, and the 80D is pretty much the perfect size/weight... so it looks like the R5 is likely going to work very well for me, with the button placement. Interestingly, the AF-On button is just to the left of the thumb will rest when gripping the camera (and not pressing any buttons) - whereas the AF on my 7D and 80D, and the 5DIV is to the right. So that will be an interesting aspect to get used to / adjust my muscle memory to.

I do miss the AF joystick of my 7D, for certain AF point adjustements. Having said that, on my M5 - I do use the rear touchscreen to move the AF points very effectively (which I expect will be similar with the R5). So I'm glad the R5 has a joystick, touchscreen option (presumably) AND the bigger scroll wheel (more like my 7D than my 80D, which I'm very pleased to see). The 7D rear scroll wheel is a better size and tactile feel than my 80D's. The R rear button arrangement around the 'scroll wheel' there is really unhelpful for me.

The top buttons on the R5 look really well laid out too. I am very glad to see the R5's grip is deeper than the R, that'll help with heftier glass. (I felt the R lacked sufficient grip depth). The Rate button on the very top left of the back of the camera body hopefully will be programmable. It looks like a lot of thought and potentially user feedback went into the design of the R5, both features, functionality and ergonomics. I like the touch of the little space to open the rear screen too, things like that. I am hoping it uses the same batteries as my 7D / 80D and the 5D series. I have about 10 of them.

Overall, I am very much liking what I'm seeing from the R5... So... roll on full announcement and release!! Thanks Canon!!


----------



## reefroamer (Apr 25, 2020)

padam said:


> The are definitely going to be related in some ways, but the body will receive some changes, for sure, it will become a bit bigger with the IBIS and I think it will get the bigger battery (hopefully the same as the R5) and the dual card slots moved to the right side, same position as the R5 instead of being next to the battery.
> 
> They are not playing quite the same teaser game with the R6, because it does not have the attention-grabbing features of the R5. It does not matter if they show it earlier, it won't affect the actual release of the camera. The RP launch was much more discreet compared to the R.


Right. Canon wants to showcase the technology achievements and leadership of the R5 as it’s halo offering. Leaking stuff about the R6 only detracts from that message at this time. The R6 will have its moment in the spotlight eventually. It also does not serve Canon's marketing to have the two products competing with and compared to each other during the initial news coverage and reviews. It just dilutes and confuses the messaging for each camera. Thyey are really doing a spectacular job so far, IMHO.


----------



## mpmark (Apr 25, 2020)

dwarven said:


> Would be sweet if the R6 is the same size as the RP.



I am completely against these rinky dinky cameras, not sure what appeals to you, are you hands small? A camera should fit well in your hands, the 5dIV fits perfectly, the Sony, Fuji cameras are too small, feel weird in the hands. I really hope Canon keeps their dslr ergonomics, I would be a shame to lose that. The R is small enough that its pushing the boundaries of feeling right in the hand. I'd prefer they don't break a winning design like the 5Div ergonomics.


----------



## reefroamer (Apr 25, 2020)

Stig Nygaard said:


> It hasn't even got its full announcement yet. It is possible Canon hasn't even decided the final dates yet for preorders and shipping.


Dates and exact pricing are pretty much the last things nailed before any product announcement.


----------



## Kit. (Apr 25, 2020)

reefroamer said:


> I would expect IBIS and some cooling space to make the R5 a least a little bigger than R.


R already has the space for IBIS behind the sensor.


----------



## reefroamer (Apr 25, 2020)

mpmark said:


> I am completely against these rinky dinky cameras, not sure what appeals to you, are you hands small? A camera should fit well in your hands, the 5dIV fits perfectly, the Sony, Fuji cameras are too small, feel weird in the hands. I really hope Canon keeps their dslr ergonomics, I would be a shame to lose that. The R is small enough that its pushing the boundaries of feeling right in the hand. I'd prefer they don't break a winning design like the 5Div ergonomics.


I bought the RP at announcement, when it came with the lens adapter and grip extender included in the $1,299 price. I have fairly large hands and I’ve never used the RP without the grip extender. It’s worked just fine for me. I think the option for the grip extender was Canon's acknowledgment that RP body alone would be too small for many users. I just wish they’d stuffed another battery compartment in the grip. The R5 will be modestly larger than the R & RP, and an optional grip with additional battery may, in fact, give it a similar size and feel to the 5D4. Incidentally, I’ve greatly enjoyed the RP. To me, it’s a great value for what it offers. I still use my 7D2 for action.


----------



## AEWest (Apr 25, 2020)

mpmark said:


> I am completely against these rinky dinky cameras, not sure what appeals to you, are you hands small? A camera should fit well in your hands, the 5dIV fits perfectly, the Sony, Fuji cameras are too small, feel weird in the hands. I really hope Canon keeps their dslr ergonomics, I would be a shame to lose that. The R is small enough that its pushing the boundaries of feeling right in the hand. I'd prefer they don't break a winning design like the 5Div ergonomics.


Choice is a wonderful thing. I do prefer a smaller camera for portability - I shoot a fair bit of landscapes and when hiking around in the mountains, I appreciate any weight savings I can get!


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 25, 2020)

SwissFrank said:


> If the joystick can do this job my suspicion is that it will be MUCH faster and more accurate, no matter where on the learning slope you are...


It should do as I suspect it will work the same as the 7D MK11 joystick, but I try not to get hung up on things like this, I've been around enough to know that no matter what you buy or how much you spend there is always something missing or wrong so instead of moaning about it like some, I just get on with it and adapt. That doesn't mean manufacturers get away with shortcuts or shoddy products as if it's a fundamental issue, I will give criticism but will also give feedback to help them make things better.

Looking forward to seeing this camera when it's released though. It's always exciting to try new tech.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 25, 2020)

AEWest said:


> Choice is a wonderful thing. I do prefer a smaller camera for portability - I shoot a fair bit of landscapes and when hiking around in the mountains, I appreciate any weight savings I can get!


I have to agree, the R is a refreshing change from the heavy 7D MK11 and it is ideal for travelling and hiking to remote locations even without a grip. I think the R5 with a slightly larger grip could be even better even without a grip extender.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 25, 2020)

mpmark said:


> I am completely against these rinky dinky cameras, not sure what appeals to you, are you hands small? A camera should fit well in your hands, the 5dIV fits perfectly, the Sony, Fuji cameras are too small, feel weird in the hands. I really hope Canon keeps their dslr ergonomics, I would be a shame to lose that. The R is small enough that its pushing the boundaries of feeling right in the hand. I'd prefer they don't break a winning design like the 5Div ergonomics.


A little harsh calling the R & RP 'rinky dinky cameras'. I have the R and I don't especially have small hands and it fits great, even without the grip extender.

The point of mirrorless bodies is that they can be smaller and more efficient, so making them bigger and heavier to keep the form factor of DSLR'S defeats the object dont you think?

Putting a grip extender on to balance having a big lens makes some sense but normally even with an RF 70-200mm on, I don't need a grip extender, plus, the R body, an RF 70-200mm & RF24-105mm & Tripod fit snugly into my rucksack without being too heavy to be unmanageable.

I can understand anyone used to a 5D or 1D series finding the Smaller form factor of the R different to start with but that's the way the industry is moving. I'm sure there may be a 5DV coming along so if the R isn't your bag, maybe wait for that or go for the 1DX MK111 when it is on offer?


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Apr 25, 2020)

dwarven said:


> Would be sweet if the R6 is the same size as the RP.



I think the R5 and R6 should be the same size and build, let the RP be its own thing. Just make one with a cheeper sensor like Nikon did with the Z6 and Z7(though that may have backfired as the Z6 seems to be far more popular).


----------



## SecureGSM (Apr 25, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> I think the R5 and R6 should be the same size and build, let the RP be its own thing. Just make one with a cheeper sensor like Nikon did with the Z6 and Z7(though that may have backfired as the Z6 seems to be far more popular).


++++ though that may have backfired as the Z6 seems to be far more popular
A.M.: that have backfired indeed. Big time.


----------



## Czardoom (Apr 25, 2020)

edoorn said:


> The touch screen plays a role in af point selection too of course, using the top right part of the screen to drag and drop your af point without taking your eye off the viewfinder. This would somewhat compensate the missing touch screen af on button the 1dx iii has.
> 
> However, how easy would it be to reach that screen with your thumb while holding the camera? Any thoughts from current R owners?
> 
> And I’m happy Canon gets it, the R5 looks like a very comfortable camera to hold and use


I find using the top right quadrant for touch focus works very well and is easy to get used to. Using that quadrant, I have never had any issue with my nose causing focusing. I first used touchscreen AF focus selection on the M5 and now consider it a "must have" feature, one reason that I also own an Olympus E-M1 II.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 25, 2020)

Czardoom said:


> I find using the top right quadrant for touch focus works very well and is easy to get used to. Using that quadrant, I have never had any issue with my nose causing focusing. I first used touchscreen AF focus selection on the M5 and now consider it a "must have" feature, one reason that I also own an Olympus E-M1 II.


nice suggestion, Ive never tried that. I've just used the whole screen which didn't work but I may give that a go. Old dogs and all that lol.


----------



## slclick (Apr 25, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> nice suggestion, Ive never tried that. I've just used the whole screen which didn't work but I may give that a go. Old dogs and all that lol.


When I had the M5, I only got comfortable when I set the left 1/3 on the touchscreen, it eliminated quite a few mistakes.


----------



## edoorn (Apr 25, 2020)

Czardoom said:


> I find using the top right quadrant for touch focus works very well and is easy to get used to. Using that quadrant, I have never had any issue with my nose causing focusing. I first used touchscreen AF focus selection on the M5 and now consider it a "must have" feature, one reason that I also own an Olympus E-M1 II.



the thing that slightly worries me, is that the grip is a bit bigger than the R, therefore, reaching the top right of the screen is harder while comfortably holding the camera


----------



## jhpeterson (Apr 25, 2020)

One of the things I'm most curious about is how well the R5 will work for a left-eyed person. That was a dealbreaker on the R and RP. Perhaps having the joystick controller will make the camera much more appealing to me.


----------



## Fischer (Apr 25, 2020)

The touch LCD is clearly somewhat larger and the layout looks great with the wheel and joystick combo. A winning body for seasoned Canon shooters!


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 25, 2020)

edoorn said:


> the thing that slightly worries me, is that the grip is a bit bigger than the R, therefore, reaching the top right of the screen is harder while comfortably holding the camera


The look of the R5 grip is marginally larger than the R. I don't have big hands and touching the top right quarter of the screen isn't an issue so hopefully shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 25, 2020)

jhpeterson said:


> One of the things I'm most curious about is how well the R5 will work for a left-eyed person. That was a dealbreaker on the R and RP. Perhaps having the joystick controller will make the camera much more appealing to me.


I'm possibly weird as I know most people have a dominant eye but I use either eye for looking through the view finder, depending on where the sun is to get the most contrast in the view. Yes, when using my left eye, it moves my entire face to the right so does leave less room but It doesn't seem to affect how I use the controls.

I can see a left handed person having different issues though but like most things, whilst it's annoying manufacturers don't make both left and right handed products, it's amazing how the body / brain can adapt and be retrained so it doesn't make any difference.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 25, 2020)

Fischer said:


> The touch LCD is clearly somewhat larger and the layout looks great with the wheel and joystick combo. A winning body for seasoned Canon shooters!


No it isn’t, measure it in PS.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 25, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> No it isn’t, measure it in PS.
> View attachment 190093


Your measurements highlight an interesting fact that the "unused?" border at the bottom of the R5 is *twice* as wide as it's other borders. But I also noticed that the right border of the R is also twice as wide as it's other borders. So it looks like the R active screen is offset to the left, while the R5 one is offset to the top. Why would they do this?


----------



## joestopper (Apr 25, 2020)

SwissFrank said:


> The EOS-1's (N, V, DsI DsII DsIII) have been my favorite cameras to hold. The R is too small for comfort, OR a sure and steady grip for me. Although I like the portability aspect, I think I can get that via the smaller lenses and shorter film-flange distance. I don't care if the camera's taller.
> 
> *Here's a question: has anyone speculated on whether the R5--sort of a 5-series, is going to be the top end? Or is anyone noticing holes in the specs suggesting a higher-end camera would be forthcoming? *What I'm waiting for is a sensor with new abilities: extended dynamic range, electronic ND, no rolling shutter, etc.



If yiu consider higher resolution higher end, then, yes, there will be one with far more than the 45mp of the R5 (the 5DSr had 50 already years ago).


----------



## slclick (Apr 25, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Your measurements highlight an interesting fact that the "unused?" border at the bottom of the R5 is *twice* as wide as it's other borders. But I also noticed that the right border of the R is also twice as wide as it's other borders. So it looks like the R active screen is offset to the left, while the R5 one is offset to the top. Why would they do this?


Could it be a line of setting info? Perhaps customizable? dunno


----------



## slclick (Apr 25, 2020)

slclick said:


> Could it be a line of setting info? Perhaps customizable? dunno Maybe it's just a prototype and the finished model will be cleaner all around the bezel/edges


----------



## BenB (Apr 25, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Your measurements highlight an interesting fact that the "unused?" border at the bottom of the R5 is *twice* as wide as it's other borders. But I also noticed that the right border of the R is also twice as wide as it's other borders. So it looks like the R active screen is offset to the left, while the R5 one is offset to the top. Why would they do this?



Probably need somewhere to put the electronics for the screen. 

On the R is on the right which is probably not the best for the touch AF selection as you have to reach further across. Bottom or left look like the bet and was probably based on user feedback.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 25, 2020)

BenB said:


> Probably need somewhere to put the electronics for the screen.
> 
> On the R is on the right which is probably not the best for the touch AF selection as you have to reach further across. Bottom or left look like the bet and was probably based on user feedback.


If you notice in the photo shown below, there is a double wide border on the right in one, on the bottom in another, and on the left in the other. I looked at my camera which has the same style screen, and it has the same to the right and there is no extra info or anything displayed in that area - it's just blank. So I guess it's just the way it is for the screen that was manufactured and supplied to them.


----------



## Fischer (Apr 25, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> No it isn’t, measure it in PS.
> View attachment 190093


Did not notice the outline. Hope all that real estate at the bottom does not get lost in the final production version. Why would it need a larger screen if not to show more?


----------



## slclick (Apr 25, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> If you notice in the photo shown below, there is a double wide border on the right in one, on the bottom in another, and on the left in the other. I looked at my camera which has the same style screen, and it has the same to the right and there is no extra info or anything displayed in that area - it's just blank. So I guess it's just the way it is for the screen that was manufactured and supplied to them.


"Oh look, the new batch of lcd's arrived...hmmm, now they put the bar at the bottom, oh well" 

No. Canon isn't the sort of company to lay down and just take it in the rear (of the camera) It's their design, must be a reason.


----------



## Fischer (Apr 25, 2020)

slclick said:


> "Oh look, the new batch of lcd's arrived...hmmm, now they put the bar at the bottom, oh well"
> 
> No. Canon isn't the sort of company to lay down and just take it in the rear (of the camera) It's their design, must be a reason.


Thinking more about this the one explanation could be to allow users to have better access for using "thumb" AF on the touch screen. If Canon research shows that it means having to "lift" the screen relative to the R that would explain having a larger screen with the touch towards the top of the camera as Canon would not want to recess the flip screen at the bottom.

At least this would make sense.


----------



## The3o5FlyGuy (Apr 25, 2020)

how much?!?!?!


----------



## slclick (Apr 25, 2020)

The3o5FlyGuy said:


> how much?!?!?!


patience grasshopper


----------



## rom (Apr 25, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Your measurements highlight an interesting fact that the "unused?" border at the bottom of the R5 is *twice* as wide as it's other borders. But I also noticed that the right border of the R is also twice as wide as it's other borders. So it looks like the R active screen is offset to the left, while the R5 one is offset to the top. Why would they do this?


You get more space for the control wheel


----------



## dwarven (Apr 26, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> I think the R5 and R6 should be the same size and build, let the RP be its own thing. Just make one with a cheeper sensor like Nikon did with the Z6 and Z7(though that may have backfired as the Z6 seems to be far more popular).



Meh, it's a completely different camera. The Z6 and Z7 are more similar to each other than the R5 and R6. I wouldn't be surprised if Canon goes with different builds for each. Indeed, it has been speculated that they'll use different build materials.


----------



## melgross (Apr 26, 2020)

mpmark said:


> I am completely against these rinky dinky cameras, not sure what appeals to you, are you hands small? A camera should fit well in your hands, the 5dIV fits perfectly, the Sony, Fuji cameras are too small, feel weird in the hands. I really hope Canon keeps their dslr ergonomics, I would be a shame to lose that. The R is small enough that its pushing the boundaries of feeling right in the hand. I'd prefer they don't break a winning design like the 5Div ergonomics.



The “are your hands small” comment isn’t necessary. Not everyone likes larger cameras. Way back, my Kodak tech rep had a Olympus Pen F. He was 6 foot three, and had large hands. He just liked a small camera.


----------



## slclick (Apr 26, 2020)

Us larger handed North American male mammals can do fine with smaller camera bodies IF the controls are not cramped. My time with a Pen F and the M5 were both no longer than a year each with lots or 'trying' to use them. Cramped controls can be avoided if you accept and implement the correct software. Leica shows us a small body with sparse controls can offer a pleasant user interface. However people like buttons and switches. Going into menus drives some folks crazy and multipurpose D pads and buttons are not the most intuitive. It's a toss up.

It looks like the R5 is a nice sweet spot.


----------



## YnR (Apr 26, 2020)

Best part of the entire layout is the AF On button isn’t to the far right any more. Absolutely hated that on the R and RP.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 26, 2020)

magarity said:


> Is it a dumb question to ask what do the R and RP use for the Q button?


Not a dumb question. The "Set" button doubles as a "Q" button


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Apr 26, 2020)

VICYASA said:


> Can't wait for an official drop of price on the EOS R... C'mon Canon!!!


'
Were you sleeping last November and December?

It already happened, and maybe you missed the biggest drop that may ever happen.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Apr 26, 2020)

Curious about two things on the R5

What is what looks like a covered port on the front to the side of the lens?

What is between the back LCD screen and the < image review button near the bottom?


----------



## yeahright (Apr 26, 2020)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> Curious about two things on the R5
> 
> What is what looks like a covered port on the front to the side of the lens?


Wired remote control port


> What is between the back LCD screen and the < image review button near the bottom?


Nothing. Just an indentation in the body that lets you pull the screen out.
EDIT: answer below seems to be plausible


----------



## H. Jones (Apr 26, 2020)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> Curious about two things on the R5
> 
> What is what looks like a covered port on the front to the side of the lens?
> 
> What is between the back LCD screen and the < image review button near the bottom?


 That's the microphone for the voice memo feature, like on the 1D series. Very happy to have that feature included.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Apr 26, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Your measurements highlight an interesting fact that the "unused?" border at the bottom of the R5 is *twice* as wide as it's other borders. But I also noticed that the right border of the R is also twice as wide as it's other borders. So it looks like the R active screen is offset to the left, while the R5 one is offset to the top. Why would they do this?


It could be to help with using the top right quadrant for adjusting focus point, acknowledging that the grip is slightly bigger than the R making it easier for the thumb to reach the screen when gripping the camera? We have been having a discussion on this on how easy is it to use the R's screen to adjust focus when the camera is up to your eye. Coincidence or maybe everyone is thinking the same things?


----------



## Act444 (Apr 26, 2020)

Looks good, my only complaint ergonomically is the lack of a mode dial (although the ability to add more than 3 custom modes may help make up for that). Honestly, this should have been the button layout of the original R...


----------



## sobrien (Apr 26, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> It could be to help with using the top right quadrant for adjusting focus point, acknowledging that the grip is slightly bigger than the R making it easier for the thumb to reach the screen when gripping the camera? We have been having a discussion on this on how easy is it to use the R's screen to adjust focus when the camera is up to your eye. Coincidence or maybe everyone is thinking the same things?



You might be happy to hear that the entire back screen, including the blacked out portions, can be used for touch and drag AF - at least on the R.

Back to the drawing board with regard to reason(s) for this change, however.


----------



## jhpeterson (Apr 26, 2020)

slclick said:


> Us larger handed North American male mammals can do fine with smaller camera bodies IF the controls are not cramped.


A point well made!
I find most all small cameras very difficult if not impossible to use. Some of that is because overall physical dimensions aren't large enough for me to hold the camera comfortably. But, an even bigger factor is that the controls aren't social distancing.


----------



## H. Jones (Apr 26, 2020)

Act444 said:


> Looks good, my only complaint ergonomically is the lack of a mode dial (although the ability to add more than 3 custom modes may help make up for that). Honestly, this should have been the button layout of the original R...



On a counterpoint, one of my favorite parts of the 1D series is not having a mode dial. My 1Dx2 allows me to hit the M-FN to cycle through my custom shooting modes, which means no matter what setting I'm in, if action suddenly happens I can hit M-FN and instantly be in TV mode with a 1/1000th shutter and auto ISO, something I simply can't do on my 5D cameras. Removing the mode dial makes it far faster to make custom buttons flip back and forth to your favorite modes instantly, vs moving your hands to grab a dial and look for the right mode.


----------



## erader (Apr 26, 2020)

richperson said:


> It sure looks like the R and R5 are exactly the same size. I like the layout mostly, but have one minor concern. It looks like the AF-on looks to be farther left, and farther away from the grip than any other EOS camera. Might take a bit of getting used to. The good news is they are in the same order as the 1DX on the top right side.



i'm betting that you will outsmart the camera


----------



## marioslrzn (Apr 26, 2020)

SwissFrank said:


> The EOS-1's (N, V, DsI DsII DsIII) have been my favorite cameras to hold. The R is too small for comfort, OR a sure and steady grip for me. Although I like the portability aspect, I think I can get that via the smaller lenses and shorter film-flange distance. I don't care if the camera's taller.
> 
> *Here's a question: has anyone speculated on whether the R5--sort of a 5-series, is going to be the top end? Or is anyone noticing holes in the specs suggesting a higher-end camera would be forthcoming? *What I'm waiting for is a sensor with new abilities: extended dynamic range, electronic ND, no rolling shutter, etc.


what you're describing sounds like the c300 III, which has 16-17 stops of dynamic range and built in ND filters, R5 sounds good but it's not a cinema camera and it's probably going to be 12-13 stops of dynamic range like the 1dx III or less. I'm more interested in the photo specs, should be a big improvement over the R's dynamic range since it's a new sensor and processor, I'm pretty sure there's going to be a big announcement over the photo specs after the Sony press conference , cause canon has been tight lip over the photo specs


----------



## MaximPhotoStudio (Apr 27, 2020)

I would like to see comparison photos between 5D MKIV and R5. I think the ergonomics are 95% identical.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Apr 27, 2020)

MaximPhotoStudio said:


> I would like to see comparison photos between 5D MKIV and R5. I think the ergonomics are 95% identical.


 No surprise given they stated the R5 is the mirrorless 5 series we've been wanting and would no doubt want to keep ergonomics similar so us 5 series users that have been waiting for a worthy successor would feel right at home. Had zero interest in the R but will certainly get back into Canon with the R5. I have all my glass but have been using Sony for 3 years. I will keep running both systems, picking and choosing certain lenses from each maker. I'm more likely to sell my A7RIII for the R5 and keep the A9 for action and because some of the Sony lenses I have are so damn good and RF is way dearer than even Sony GM glass where I live.


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 27, 2020)

I think it can BE ASSUMED that any of the modern R-series Canon cameras WILL take decent photos no matter which one you buy. The typical image quality and colour science of Canon proves that.

As an interesting aside, I would like to EXTOLL the virtues of using VIDEO FRAME GRABS as the basis for still photos. The upcoming R5 having DCI 8K video recording capability is basically a 30 fps Burst Rate 35+ megapixel stills camera when using the 8K 29.97 video recording mode in 4:2:2 10 bits per channel colour sampling mode. The aspect ratio of 1:89:1 in DCI 8K recording mode means you DO NEED TO CROP HARD but as an example of what can be done from video, I offer the below examples taken from 4K video where video frames have been cropped, had their shadows boosted, their highlights taken down a bit, some edge sharpening done (i.e. unsharp mask filter) and a saturation boost made.

As a general enthusiast photographer, the fact that I can buy many models of DSLR and Mirrorless cameras that now have 24 fps to 120 fps video, that ALSO MEANS that you now have a BURST RATE Stills Camera that works between 24 fps to 120 fps. You just need to do some diligent video frame choosing and the post processing to get those perfect shots. There is no reason WHY NOT that you can't just set your shutter speed to something faster than 1/120th of a second, set your DUAL PIXEL AUTOFOCUS to ON and then RECORD the action sequences you want as 24 fps to 120 fps VIDEO and then use Adobe or Blackmagic Resolve to import, choose and colour correct the video frames you want to export as "The Perfectly Timed" still photos!

So as noted below, are some examples of burst rate video (24 fps) taken with a 4K video camera modified as noted above with some hard cropping, resampling/resizing and luminance/colour grading to get relatively decent still photos which are quite printable out to 8x10 for framing. If my el-cheapo Sony Handycam video camera can give me this, imagine what a Canon R5 or R6 will be able to do!

v


----------



## SecureGSM (Apr 27, 2020)

marioslrzn said:


> what you're describing sounds like the c300 III, which has 16-17 stops of dynamic range and built in ND filters, R5 sounds good but it's not a cinema camera and it's probably going to be 12-13 stops of dynamic range like the 1dx III or less. I'm more interested in the photo specs, should be a big improvement over the R's dynamic range since it's a new sensor and processor, I'm pretty sure there's going to be a big announcement over the photo specs after the Sony press conference , cause canon has been tight lip over the photo specs


16-17 stops of DR in C300 III Whaaat  do you have a link? Is that with DGO enabled ? That’s essentially a DPRAW mode on steroids but 16 stops of DR? Uhmmm. No..


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Apr 27, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> 16-17 stops of DR in C300 III Whaaat  do you have a link? Is that with DGO enabled ? That’s essentially a DPRAW mode on steroids but 16 stops of DR? Uhmmm. No..


16+ stops is what Canon is claiming


----------



## SecureGSM (Apr 27, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> 16+ stops is what Canon is claiming


Ah, yeah. That’s what one can “jam” into the C-Log 3.. a pure trickery.


----------



## AEWest (Apr 27, 2020)

HarryFilm said:


> I think it can BE ASSUMED that any of the modern R-series Canon cameras WILL take decent photos no matter which one you buy. The typical image quality and colour science of Canon proves that.
> 
> As an interesting aside, I would like to EXTOLL the virtues of using VIDEO FRAMES GRABS as the basis for still photos. The upcoming R5 having DCI 8K video recording capability is basically a 30 fps Burst Rate 35+ megapixel stills camera when using the 8K 29.97 video recording mode in 4:2:2 10 bits er channel colour sampling mode. The aspect ratio of 1:89:1 in DCI 8K recording mode means you DO NEED TO CROP HARD but as an example of what can be done from video, I offer the below examples taken from 4K video where video frames have been cropped, had their shadows boosted, their highlights taken down a bit, some edge sharpening done (i.e. unsharp mask filter) and a saturation boost made.
> 
> ...


I too am interested in frame grabs from 8k video especially since it can be in in Raw. But what about rolling shutter where there's motion?


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 27, 2020)

AEWest said:


> I too am interested in frame grabs from 8k video especially since it can be in in Raw. But what about rolling shutter where there's motion?



===

All DLSR/Mirrorless cameras WILL have rolling shutter artifacts UNLESS the sensor is Global Shutter (i.e. Canon C700 GS DCI 4K cinema camera). HOWEVER, most newer Canon cameras have LOWERED the propensity for rolling shutter artifacts to present themselves in most photos by having faster readout speeds. This means if you use a faster shutter speed, you MAY be able to force the digital signal processor and/or sensor readout circuitry to take enough shortcuts that rolling shutter is minimized during video recording. This would TEND to give you better frame grabs from your video recordings!

For high action sports such as soccer, hockey, football, basketball, skiing, I do suggest shutter speeds of 1/400th to 1/1000th of a second. For F1 racing, motocross, or flying, then 1/2000th may be your best bet. Of course, the faster you set your shutter speed, the higher the ISO you may need. You may need to shoot at ISO 1600, ISO 3200 or even ISO 6400 in order to get good frame grabs at such 1/1000th of second shutter speeds. ISO-400 or ISO-800 simply may not work with video-to-still photo frame grabbing for many types of fast action scenes.

For landscapes, many birding shots or people walking shots, you can get away with 1/120th and 1/200th of a second when you are recording video at 24fps, 25 fps, 30 fps, 50 fps, 60 fps, 100 fps or 120 fps video modes.

The KEY ISSUE is the camera SEES the scene VERY DIFFERENTLY in video mode than when in still photo mode. YOU MUST do luminance and colour grading in order to get an optimal quality still photo frame grab from video! You can buy/use constrasty cinema-oriented LUTs (Lookup Tables) in order to more closely emulate the LOOK of DSLR/Mirrorless still photography but that is more of a personal bias in terms of the LOOKS you happen to like.

I would suggest the following colour correcting lookup tables (LUT) to be applied to your Canon Clog/Clog2 encoded video recordings in order to get the BEST LOOKING frames grabs.

I personally like Red Giant best but that's just me!:








Color Correction & Film Looks Plugins | Red Giant - Magic Bullet…


Magic Bullet Suite is a complete set of plugins for color correction, finishing, and film looks. Magic Bullet Suite brings intuitive, real-time color correction right to your editorial timeline.




www.redgiant.com





Rocket Stock:








35 Free LUTs for Color Grading Videos


Download 35 FREE LUTs for your next video project. Easily apply a vintage or cinematic look in Premiere Pro, FCPX, DaVinci Resolve, and more!




www.rocketstock.com





Filtergrade:








Free Cinematic LUTs Pack for Video Editing - FilterGrade


When it comes to video editing, color grading can be one of the most challenging elements. The reason is because lighting conditions change and it’s often hard to know what all the colors and shading will look like throughout a film. One tool you can use to help save time and match colors to a [...]




filtergrade.com





and a whole lot more when you search for Video and Cinema LUT in a Google search.

You could also export your entire or user-set portions of the video clips as a series of uncompressed PNG or bitmap (BMP) image files and use something like FroKnowsPhoto FroPack on only the photos you happen to like!

FroPack Filters:




__





FroPack 1 - 14 Custom Lightroom Presets - Try them now!






froknowsphoto.com





YES! You're spending a bit of money on editing programs and LUT filters, BUT IT IS NICE to get the equivalent of a 24 fps to 120 fps BURST RATE still camera for whatever video-capable DSLR or Mirrorless camera you have NOW! If you have a Canon 5D Mk2/3/4, a Sony A72 or R3, or a Fuji XT3/XT4 or even a Canon M50, you ALREADY HAVE at least 24 fps burst rate in the video portion! You just need to go into video mode and set your shutter speeds to at least 1/120th of a second and ISO to at least ISO 1600, your video file format to a high bit rate per second and/or your colour channel bit depth to 10 bits and better and you are ready to go!

Load the resulting video files into your video timeline editor, grab ONLY the frames you like from your video file and colour correct using the LUT presets and any other colour corrections you may like and export as a PNG or BMP file set for your BEST quality images! Then print out at 600 to 1200 dpi with Error Diffusion set to ON and Colour Rendering to Perceptual (i.e. Match what's on Display) and you have your 8x10 print ready for framing! With DCI 8K frame grabs coming from the Canon R5 you can EASILY do 36 inch by 24 inch studio-quality prints if you set colour correction and your printer settings correctly!

What's not to like?

V


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 27, 2020)

HarryFilm said:


> ===
> 
> All DLSR/Mirrorless cameras WILL have rolling shutter artifacts UNLESS the sensor is Global Shutter (i.e. Canon C700 GS DCI 4K cinema camera). HOWEVER, most newer Canon cameras have LOWERED the propensity for rolling shutter artifacts to present themselves in most photos by having faster readout speeds. This means if you use a faster shutter speed, you MAY be able to force the digital signal processor and/or sensor readout circuitry to take enough shortcuts that rolling shutter is minimized during video recording. This would TEND to give you better frame grabs from your video recordings!
> 
> ...


HarryFilm - I was impressed by the photos you claimed above from video, and your subsequent lengthly posts. Impressed so much, that I actually gave a couple a thumbs up. But as I started to comment on your latest post I noticed that it was from that guy that posted all the BS (but entertaining) posts about your Canadian hi tech company with out-of-this-world accomplishments. I immediately tried to remove my above thumbs-ups, but unfortunately I can't find a way to do that.

So all I'm left with is a reminder to look out for any wiseguys, no matter how funny their posts, before giving a thumbs-up, reply, or even serious consideration to their content. And it's a shame, really, since I'll never know whether any of the interesting or insightful things they say are actually true or not.


----------



## SecureGSM (Apr 27, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> HarryFilm - I was impressed by the photos you claimed above from video, and your subsequent lengthly posts. Impressed so much, that I actually gave a couple a thumbs up. But as I started to comment on your latest post I noticed that it was from that guy that posted all the BS (but entertaining) posts about your Canadian hi tech company with out-of-this-world accomplishments. I immediately tried to remove my above thumbs-ups, but unfortunately I can't find a way to do that.
> 
> So all I'm left with is a reminder to look out for any wiseguys, no matter how funny their posts, before giving a thumbs-up, reply, or even serious consideration to their content. And it's a shame, really, since I'll never know whether any of the interesting or insightful things they say are actually true or not.


++++ I immediately tried to remove my above thumbs-ups, but unfortunately I can't find a way to do that.

A.M. to remove the “thumb up” simply tap/click on the “Thumb up” symbol once. it Will be gone in an instant.


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 27, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> HarryFilm - I was impressed by the photos you claimed above from video, and your subsequent lengthly posts. Impressed so much, that I actually gave a couple a thumbs up. But as I started to comment on your latest post I noticed that it was from that guy that posted all the BS (but entertaining) posts about your Canadian hi tech company with out-of-this-world accomplishments. I immediately tried to remove my above thumbs-ups, but unfortunately I can't find a way to do that.
> 
> So all I'm left with is a reminder to look out for any wiseguys, no matter how funny their posts, before giving a thumbs-up, reply, or even serious consideration to their content. And it's a shame, really, since I'll never know whether any of the interesting or insightful things they say are actually true or not.



---

Well ... If I was a Wiseguy, I'd be saying Ya Gotta Keep QUIET about all my previous posts !!!! Omerta! Capiche? ;-)  ;-)

... OR ....

you could just take EVERYTHING I say with 20,000 grains of salt!

THIS IS THE INTERNET AFTER ALL AND I AM A CAT TYPING AWAY AT MY LONESOME KEYBOARD !!!

V


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 27, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> ++++ I immediately tried to remove my above thumbs-ups, but unfortunately I can't find a way to do that.
> 
> A.M. to remove the “thumb up” simply tap/click on the “Thumb up” symbol once. it Will be gone in an instant.


Thanks! That did work for me now.


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 27, 2020)

HarryFilm said:


> ---
> 
> Well ... If I was a Wiseguy, I'd be saying Ya Gotta Keep QUIET about all my previous posts !!!! Omerta! ;-)  ;-)
> 
> ...




.... OR....

maybe it REALLY IS ALL TRUE and that big Red Bitten Fruit Company REALLY WILL be introducing two large-sensor super smartphones with a 2/3rds inch and APS-C camera on-board AND a super pro-level global shutter 50.3 megapixel and DCI 8K 60/120 fps Medium Fromat combined stills/video camera for only $8888 US

Who Knows but some guy named Donald with Orange Hair!

Ya just NEVER KNOW what he's gonna say next!  ;-)  

v


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 27, 2020)

HarryFilm said:


> ---
> 
> Well ... If I was a Wiseguy, I'd be saying Ya Gotta Keep QUIET about all my previous posts !!!! Omerta! ;-)  ;-)
> 
> ...


The thing that gets me is that your posts can be so informative, well written and funny that I assume that they're true and proceed to comment profusely - so much that I should be reminded that "assume" can be make an "ass" out of "u" and "me" (it's the "me" part that's most embarrassing).

Then, instead of assuming everything you post is there as a fun ruse, you might (& probably do) write things that are informative, well written, funny, and also true. Then I just don't know what to think.

So, I think about 20,000 grains of salt should do. Enjoy!


----------



## itsab1989 (Apr 27, 2020)

I would have preferred a photos without a lens mounted to the camera. Am I right that the R5 has a depth control button on the front whereas the R and RP don‘t have one?


----------



## pj1974 (Apr 28, 2020)

itsab1989 said:


> I would have preferred a photos without a lens mounted to the camera. Am I right that the R5 has a depth control button on the front whereas the R and RP don‘t have one?



There are a lot of images on the internet with the R5, here's a large photo of a closeup with a lens attached.
https://www.dpreview.com/files/p/articles/4115083276/EOS_R5_-_front.jpeg 

There is a button on the front of the R5, probably programmable - for depth of field and other functions.

And I am pasting another image of the R5 in this post, just below here




Additionally, Canon also has released a video with the R5 rotating, I can't find it now - but if you search for it, I expect you'll find it.
But here's a useful little video made last month from Canon about the R5.


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 28, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> The thing that gets me is that your posts can be so informative, well written and funny that I assume that they're true and proceed to comment profusely - so much that I should be reminded that "assume" can be make an "ass" out of "u" and "me" (it's the "me" part that's most embarrassing).
> 
> Then, instead of assuming everything you post is there as a fun ruse, you might (& probably do) write things that are informative, well written, funny, and also true. Then I just don't know what to think.
> 
> So, I think about 20,000 grains of salt should do. Enjoy!



---

Now about that frame grabbing thing .... Give it a try!


Set your Canon to 24 fps at 10 bits per colour channel or higher and at a high bit rate (i.e. at least 75 megabits to 150 megabits per second or more!) and use CLOG, CLOG2 or CLOG3 dynamic range preservation recording (i.e. do not use a burned in LUT!)

Capture your video at full 24 fps DCI 4K or DCI 8K. (or UHDTV 4K/8K)

Load into Blackmagic Resolve, Adobe Premiere, Final Cut Pro, Corel Videostudio, etc.

If you are NOT using a pre-defined LUT (i.e. Cinema-oriented Colour Lookup Table), then go into the luminance levels adjustment section of your colour correction screen and raise your deep shadows by 10% to 15% until you just START BARELY start seeing the fine details in dark shadowy rocks, tree bark, details in shadowy human faces, bricks, road pavement, etc. You just need to barely start seeing those fine details, then back of a tiny bit so you preserve a WIDE latitude from dark to bright in your captured footage.

For your bright highlights, actually REDUCE THEM by about 5% to 10% because Canon tend to record HOT. In the clouds, you should still see puffy white and NOT dull grey and you should STILL see the fluffy fine details of said clouds. You reduce the highlights UNTIL they BARELY start turning grey and then you back off just a smidgen so they still remain white.

For your midtones, your luminance peaks on a waveform monitor should have human faces at around 60% to as much as 80% luminance level (it's a personal preference, BUT you should be able to see the fine pores in a person's face!) For darker-skinned people, you may need to boost to 85% to 90% luminance level in order to see the fine pores.

For your colour temperature, look at a person's face and if it is the more prominent feature in a scene or it is sunset/sunrise then go for a more warm orangey look (i.e. 3200K). If blue sky or landscape is dominant and that is NOT shot at sunset or sunrise then add some icy blue colour temperature at around 6500K.

Canon tends to really MUTE the colours on their CLOG/CLOG2/CLOG3 recorded footage so boost your SATURATION until the sky is truly blue, and clouds are truly white and that faces look natural no matter their skin colour. You need to adjust in small increments until you start seeing blue sky turning to cyan (back off if that happens!) and white fluffy clouds STAY puffy white with subtle light greyish puffs and not an added tinge of red, green, blue, magenta, cyan or yellow!

Once you've got saturation down, you need to DOWNSAMPLE your video using a Bicubic, Sin-C or Lanczos-3 or Lanczos-5 (i.e. best quality!) image resampling filter algorithm (look in filters and resizing options menu!) to exactly HALF the resolution of the original video on the horizontal and vertical axis.

For DCI 8K (8192 by 4320) it goes down to 4096 x 2160 pixels. for original DCI 4K (4096 by 2160 pixels it goes down to 2048 by 1080 pixels. This performs a natural Nyquist-type antialiasing resample making your image look very nice.

Then add a SECOND filter called UNSHARP MASK which just highlights edges slightly to recover the SHARPNESS of your downsampled video frames. You can also add a CONTRAST ENHANCE filter to widen the contrast ratio to your personal preferences --- Just remember that you SHOULD STILL just barely see fine details in shadows and the fine details in bright skies/clouds or the texture of a stucco/tiled ceiling and floor, or the fine pavement surface of a roadway!

Now export your frames as PNG format or BMP format (i.e. uncompressed) 24-bits, 30-bits, 36-bits or 48-bit colour RGB images usable for Adobe Photoshop, Corel Photopaint or whatever else you use as a paint/printing program.

Load your resampled uncompressed PNG or BMP format still image files and either upload them to the web or goto the print menu and print them out!

For printing, set your print menu options to "Fit Image to 8x10 inches", set colour rendering intent type to Perceptual (i.e. Match what is on Display), Use Error Diffusion on print output, and then set your resolution to 1200 dpi or 2400 dpi FINEST QUALITY on your CMYK Canon, Epson or HP inkjet printer and then print on either Semi-Gloss Photo Paper or Full Gloss Photo Paper. 

Since printing always uses CMYK light-reflecting inks (Cyan, Magenta, Yellow and Black) rather than being an RGB (Red, Green Blue) emissive light display, it means it is very important to set your RENDERING INTENT or COLOUR MATCHING OPTIONS properly in your paint and print program to ensure what you see on you display is what actually gets printed out, so use PERCEPTUAL COLOUR RENDERING INTENT menu option which on some systems is called MATCH COLOURS TO WHAT IS ON DISPLAY!

Your prints will look STUNNING!

If you use 8K video imagery, you can actually print your frame grab at up to 36 x 24 inches photo glossy paper and STILL have it look really good so long you use the higher quality dots-per-inch print settings and full Error Diffusion settings on your printer. For original 4K video footage, you can print up to 8x10 and have it look good!

Give it a try!

I DEFINITELY know what I'm doing when it comes to print settings and image capture!

V


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 28, 2020)

HarryFilm said:


> ---
> 
> Now about that frame grabbing thing .... Give it a try!
> 
> ...


Well, I've got my 20,000 grain bag of salt ready, and found your reply to be quite interesting. But why was it so short? - I was expecting something longer with more details! 

I happen to be the old school stills photographer, with an emphasis on landscapes especially, plus portraits, birds, and high magnification flowers&insects, who hasn't wanted to get into video much. The recent higher-res elevated landscape videos with drones, the R5 video talk, and your video-to-stills work has got me interested in getting into video, too. I am planning on getting the R5, with RF 15-35 f2.8 and RF 70-200 f2.8 initially. When I get it, I'll grab my bag of salt and give your suggestions a try and see what it's 8K video can do. Maybe this old dog can learn a new trick, after all.


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 28, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Well, I've got my 20,000 grain bag of salt ready, and found your reply to be quite interesting. But why was it so short? - I was expecting something longer with more details!
> 
> I happen to be the old school stills photographer, with an emphasis on landscapes especially, plus portraits, birds, and high magnification flowers&insects, who hasn't wanted to get into video much. The recent higher-res elevated landscape videos with drones, the R5 video talk, and your video-to-stills work has got me interested in getting into video, too. I am planning on getting the R5, with RF 15-35 f2.8 and RF 70-200 f2.8 initially. When I get it, I'll grab my bag of salt and give your suggestions a try and see what it's 8K video can do. Maybe this old dog can learn a new trick, after all.




---

I've previously been using the Canon C700 DCI 4K Global Shutter and the C700 FF for Video-to-Stills work and it's been AWESOME !!!

I usually shoot RAW VIDEO at 24 fps and 60 fps for best colour reproduction and the least noise but ANY modern DSLR and Mirrorless camera will work in video mode at 24 fps minimum up to 120 fps to get you pretty great stills for web-work and for inclusion into PDF files. The KEY PART is to shoot at a high colour depth and bitrate or you can shoot in FULL RAW mode and then when you're done your colour grading to MAKE SURE you export from your video editor's timeline the frames as UNCOMPRESSED STILL images such as in PNG or BMP format.

Goto Youtube or Vimeo and download a high quality landscape style 4K video file and see what you get when you try my suggestions. Try and PRINT a frame or two at 8x10 too so you can see what type of image you get!

V
--


----------



## justaCanonuser (Apr 29, 2020)

I still am amazed that Canon obviously has solved the 8k vid heating problem that comes with such a compact body, and with IBIS - which means weaker heat links to the camera's whole body. I remember I have seen some years ago somewhere on the net an image of one of Canon's first experimental 8k cameras back then, which had a big camera body and a massive cooling system.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Apr 29, 2020)

I guess "animal AF" will be a very useful feature to get some politicians perfectly in focus


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Apr 29, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> I still am amazed that Canon obviously has solved the 8k vid heating problem that comes with such a compact body, and with IBIS - which means weaker heat links to the camera's whole body. I remember I have seen some years ago somewhere on the net an image of one of Canon's first experimental 8k cameras back then, which had a big camera body and a massive cooling system.


It's certainly impressive, but we don't yet know what sort of recording time limit the camera will have. If it's at least 5 minutes that would be fine for my usage..


----------



## koenkooi (Apr 29, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> It's certainly impressive, but we don't yet know what sort of recording time limit the camera will have. If it's at least 5 minutes that would be fine for my usage..



5 minutes, isn't that like 64GB already?


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 29, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> I guess "animal AF" will be a very useful feature to get some politicians perfectly in focus


This has to be the most hilarious, yet poignant, response I've ever seen! 
We're not supposed to get political here, so I'll just have to "bite my tongue"! - OUCH!!!


----------



## David the street guy (Apr 29, 2020)

melgross said:


> The “are your hands small” comment isn’t necessary. Not everyone likes larger cameras. Way back, my Kodak tech rep had a Olympus Pen F. He was 6 foot three, and had large hands. He just liked a small camera.



Unless one is suffering from some sort of an insecurity complex about his misguided definition of his masculinity, there is nothing wrong about having small hands or someone suggesting you do. 

I used a 1D ii for many years, and when I scaled down to an RP, I had some difficulty adjusting to this small camera, but in the same time, I enjoyed the reduced weight on my hip when moving around with the camera attached to my belt and the sudden added space in my camera bag. A small camera attracts less attention then a big one, obviously, and that can sometimes be useful: it's less difficult for me to hide in the crowd, but still, it's never easy.

I hope Canon will make a real battery grip for the R5 and, why not, for the RP and all the other Rs!

_I'm sorry about my limited language proficiency, english is not my native tongue._


----------



## SteveC (Apr 29, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> This has to be the most hilarious, yet poignant, response I've ever seen!
> We're not supposed to get political here, so I'll just have to "bite my tongue"! - OUCH!!!



I think everyone can agree that some politicians are subhumans.

It doesn't get ugly until you argue about which ones.


----------



## TAF (Apr 29, 2020)

HarryFilm said:


> ---
> 
> Well ... If I was a Wiseguy, I'd be saying Ya Gotta Keep QUIET about all my previous posts !!!! Omerta! Capiche? ;-)  ;-)
> 
> ...




But are you THE cat that Canon used to evaluate the new cat identification software in the R5?


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 29, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> I guess "animal AF" will be a very useful feature to get some politicians perfectly in focus


Rats are easy.


----------



## richperson (Apr 29, 2020)

I didn't want to search through the entire thread to see if this was addressed, but what is the main purpose of the button just below the lens release? It seems like an odd location compared to the usual assignable buttons on the other side of the lens, and the shape seems odd like it has a special purpose.


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Apr 30, 2020)

Bob Howland said:


> But I wish it was. One direction that Canon can take with the R6 is to make it as small as possible.


so the R6 will be a less crippled version of the RP in your view?


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Apr 30, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> 5 minutes, isn't that like 64GB already?


It might even be slightly more than 64gb... gonna have to stock up on hard drives!


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 30, 2020)

itsab1989 said:


> I would have preferred a photos without a lens mounted to the camera. Am I right that the R5 has a depth control button on the front whereas the R and RP don‘t have one?


You can assign various buttons on the R for DoF. I found the location of the 5D dedicated ones way too awkward; plus, of course, the VF became too dark. So I rarely bothered. Now with the R, I use it frequently. So clear and convenient!


----------



## koenkooi (Apr 30, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> You can assign various buttons on the R for DoF. I found the location of the 5D dedicated ones way too awkward; plus, of course, the VF became too dark. So I rarely bothered. Now with the R, I use it frequently. So clear and convenient!



Especially for macro when you have a flash and exposure simulation enabled. Press the button and you'll see the DoF without it going extremely dark!


----------



## itsab1989 (May 1, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> You can assign various buttons on the R for DoF. I found the location of the 5D dedicated ones way too awkward; plus, of course, the VF became too dark. So I rarely bothered. Now with the R, I use it frequently. So clear and convenient!


I don‘t use it for DoF on my 5D IV. I set it as a switch between One Shot AF and Servo AF. I just asked because it is nice to have more buttons you can use for different features. And I really like the position at the front because it‘s easy to reach with my ring finger.


----------



## derpderp (May 4, 2020)

VICYASA said:


> Can't wait for an official drop of price on the EOS R... C'mon Canon!!!



I picked up my EOS R for less than $1600. I think that's a fair price.


----------



## derpderp (May 4, 2020)

melgross said:


> I’d like it to be bigger than the R, slightly heavier too. Big heavy lenses just seem too unbalanced on the R. I’m used to the 5D series, anything smaller and lighter feels off.



It will feel fairly normal after a while. I can never go back to heavy cameras... larger for the ergonomics yes, heavier no.


----------



## derpderp (May 4, 2020)

edoorn said:


> The touch screen plays a role in af point selection too of course, using the top right part of the screen to drag and drop your af point without taking your eye off the viewfinder. This would somewhat compensate the missing touch screen af on button the 1dx iii has.
> 
> However, how easy would it be to reach that screen with your thumb while holding the camera? Any thoughts from current R owners?
> 
> And I’m happy Canon gets it, the R5 looks like a very comfortable camera to hold and use



The only reason why i use the touchscreen af option is because the multi-fn bar on the R is useless and there isn't a traditional joystick. If there's a joystick, i'd ditch the touchscreen af in a heartbeat.


----------



## derpderp (May 4, 2020)

mpmark said:


> I am completely against these rinky dinky cameras, not sure what appeals to you, are you hands small? A camera should fit well in your hands, the 5dIV fits perfectly, the Sony, Fuji cameras are too small, feel weird in the hands. I really hope Canon keeps their dslr ergonomics, I would be a shame to lose that. The R is small enough that its pushing the boundaries of feeling right in the hand. I'd prefer they don't break a winning design like the 5Div ergonomics.



I am completely against these fatty cameras, not sure what appeals to you, are you hands big? A camera should fit well in your hands, the RP fits perfectly, the Sony, Fuji cameras are compact and light, feel good in the hands. I really hope Canon keeps their mirrorless ergonomics, I would be a shame to lose that. The RP is big enough that its pushing the boundaries of feeling right in the hand. I'd prefer they don't break a winning design like the RP ergonomics.


----------



## edoorn (May 4, 2020)

derpderp said:


> The only reason why i use the touchscreen af option is because the multi-fn bar on the R is useless and there isn't a traditional joystick. If there's a joystick, i'd ditch the touchscreen af in a heartbeat.



but isn't a joystick a limited and too slow tool in a place where AF points could be placed anywhere on the screen, and mirrorless cams could have literally thousands of them?


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (May 4, 2020)

edoorn said:


> but isn't a joystick a limited and too slow tool in a place where AF points could be placed anywhere on the screen, and mirrorless cams could have literally thousands of them?


Maybe the joystick could be setup so that a long press makes the AF point move faster? Would be nice to have the 1dx iii AF on button though


----------



## edoorn (May 4, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Maybe the joystick could be setup so that a long press makes the AF point move faster? Would be nice to have the 1dx iii AF on button though



Yeah that would've been great. I've been thinking that I also wouldn't mind if you'd have the option to just see 9 or 15 focus points, maybe a bit more spread out, which you could select with the controller. Could make it a bit easier to switch points. From there on, once selected a point, it's easy to pick up a target and track it in the frame


----------



## usern4cr (May 4, 2020)

edoorn said:


> Yeah that would've been great. I've been thinking that I also wouldn't mind if you'd have the option to just see 9 or 15 focus points, maybe a bit more spread out, which you could select with the controller. Could make it a bit easier to switch points. From there on, once selected a point, it's easy to pick up a target and track it in the frame


Since we're talking about how to move focus to a particular position, I'd like to mention that the way I'd want to select focus, while handholding, is to have a highlight cross in the center of the screen, I'd then adjust the camera direction so what I want to focus on is in the cross, hit a "focus here & tracking" button, reframe the picture how I want, and the camera tracks the object I wanted it to, adjusting focus on it as needed, and then I'd take the picture. That's the only way I can see it being fast, easy, & accurate. But that needs a good focus tracking ability on the camera. Does the current R or RP have this ability? I certainly hope the R5 will (oh, please!)


----------



## derpderp (May 4, 2020)

edoorn said:


> but isn't a joystick a limited and too slow tool in a place where AF points could be placed anywhere on the screen, and mirrorless cams could have literally thousands of them?



I think it really depends on how you prefer to operate your camera and your subject matter. I'm a street photographer mostly - what I do is i use the eye tracking mode with the focus point set to the centre of the frame, acquire the eyes/face of my subject and recompose. I rarely need to manually adjust my AF point, but when I do, i want the control of the AF point to be more accurate and methodical than fast, which is what the joystick would let me do.


----------



## derpderp (May 4, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Since we're talking about how to move focus to a particular position, I'd like to mention that the way I'd want to select focus is to have a highlight cross in the center of the screen, I'd then adjust the camera direction so what I want to focus on is in the cross, hit a "focus here & tracking" button, reframe the picture how I want, and the camera tracks the object I wanted it to, adjusting focus on it as needed, and then I'd take the picture. That's the only way I can see it being fast, easy, & accurate. But that needs a good focus tracking ability on the camera. Does the current R or RP have this ability? I certainly hope the R5 will (oh, please!)



oh hey u replied 2 seconds before i did!

But yes, the R actually tracks people very well. I've been using that function for quite a while and it's highly reliable.


----------



## usern4cr (May 4, 2020)

derpderp said:


> oh hey u replied 2 seconds before i did!
> 
> But yes, the R actually tracks people very well. I've been using that function for quite a while and it's highly reliable.


I'm SO glad this works well. Thanks for your posts.

Sooooo, I guess the only thing to ask about (for you & me that like this method) is: how best to adjust focus when the camera is on a tripod? I assume the fully articulating screen is adjusted for the best view and you use your index finger to select the spot (hopefully with fine positioning resolution) which the camera can use to track focus on that object. Maybe you also have an option to move finger to position focus point, a quick finger tap (or other hand pressing shutter button) to track & and take the picture immediately, with optional timer delay of a second or so to reduce vibration? It'd be really nice if the optional "remote shutter release" had a touchpad so you could do it remotely (wired or wireless) so you could see the screen focus position updated without your finger blocking the view (as well as eliminating vibration). I guess the remote operation could be on a cellphone app if the cellphone app was 100% reliable (which I've never found to be so far).


----------



## edoorn (May 4, 2020)

derpderp said:


> oh hey u replied 2 seconds before i did!
> 
> But yes, the R actually tracks people very well. I've been using that function for quite a while and it's highly reliable.


thanks for your insights, appreciate it!


----------



## derpderp (May 4, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> I'm SO glad this works well. Thanks for your posts.
> 
> Sooooo, I guess the only thing to ask about (for you & me that like this method) is: how best to adjust focus when the camera is on a tripod? I assume the fully articulating screen is adjusted for the best view and you use your index finger to select the spot (hopefully with fine positioning resolution) which the camera can use to track focus on that object. Maybe you also have an option to move finger to position focus point, a quick finger tap (or other hand pressing shutter button) to track & and take the picture immediately, with optional timer delay of a second or so to reduce vibration? It'd be really nice if the optional "remote shutter release" had a touchpad so you could do it remotely (wired or wireless) so you could see the screen focus position updated without your finger blocking the view (as well as eliminating vibration). I guess the remote operation could be on a cellphone app if the cellphone app was 100% reliable (which I've never found to be so far).



I rarely use a tripod unfortunately. for my style of photography i generally just run and gun. However, I can see myself using the fully articulating screen to tilt at the correct angle for the best view.

If you're not using the EVF, the camera will allow u to tap and focus. If you're using the 'eye/face tracking' mode, tapping on someone's face will normally result in the camera tracking that particular face (or their eyes if they're close enough and the camera can spot them). If in the rare occasion that the camera couldn't find the subject I want it to focus on (perhaps the subject was too small, or in the current situation, wearing a mask), I would drag and drop the focus point on the subject using the LCD screen. That normally does the trick.

I can't comment on the remote shutter release gadget since I don't have it. I have had limited experience with the Canon smartphone app, but I can say that it performs decently enough if you REALLY need to remotely capture a photo and there's no one else to help you. I wouldn't recommend it though


----------



## derpderp (May 4, 2020)

edoorn said:


> thanks for your insights, appreciate it!



happy to share


----------



## SteveC (May 4, 2020)

derpderp said:


> It will feel fairly normal after a while. I can never go back to heavy cameras... larger for the ergonomics yes, heavier no.



Perhaps Canon can come up with an inflatable camera.


----------



## Ozarker (May 4, 2020)

derpderp said:


> The only reason why i use the touchscreen af option is because the multi-fn bar on the R is useless and there isn't a traditional joystick. If there's a joystick, i'd ditch the touchscreen af in a heartbeat.


I have found the touchbar = more buttons. I use mine to turn the level on/off and for magnify on/off. What it's useless for is changing exposure/ISO/and fstop. There may be other things that it isn't suited for, but for just turning things on/off it is great. BTW: You got yours for a great price.


----------



## Ozarker (May 4, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> I'm SO glad this works well. Thanks for your posts.
> 
> Sooooo, I guess the only thing to ask about (for you & me that like this method) is: how best to adjust focus when the camera is on a tripod? I assume the fully articulating screen is adjusted for the best view and you use your index finger to select the spot (hopefully with fine positioning resolution) which the camera can use to track focus on that object. Maybe you also have an option to move finger to position focus point, a quick finger tap (or other hand pressing shutter button) to track & and take the picture immediately, with optional timer delay of a second or so to reduce vibration? It'd be really nice if the optional "remote shutter release" had a touchpad so you could do it remotely (wired or wireless) so you could see the screen focus position updated without your finger blocking the view (as well as eliminating vibration). I guess the remote operation could be on a cellphone app if the cellphone app was 100% reliable (which I've never found to be so far).


On tripod, the touch screen. BTW: eye-AF handheld works great for me even in low light. Example: I take my grandson to a trampoline park called Urban Air. The lighting is terrible dark. Eye-AF picks up his little 3 year old eye from 30 feet away.


----------



## pj1974 (May 6, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> On tripod, the touch screen. BTW: eye-AF handheld works great for me even in low light. Example: I take my grandson to a trampoline park called Urban Air. The lighting is terrible dark. Eye-AF picks up his little 3 year old eye from 30 feet away.



Wow... that sounds great that eye-AF works so well in low light. I have used an EOS R on a number of occasions - mostly during the day and in good light, though I also used it a few times in the dark. I was quite impressed at its ability to focus in low light. but I never did continuous (servo) AF or eye-AF in low light

So, thanks CFB for sharing your experience with that, which is very encouraging / promising to read of - that eye-AF performs so well, both locking focus and following in really low light. As I also have a 3 year old, they usually don't sit still for very long (unless they've got a screen-based activity they're focused on... lol). 

PJ


----------



## Ozarker (May 6, 2020)

pj1974 said:


> Wow... that sounds great that eye-AF works so well in low light. I have used an EOS R on a number of occasions - mostly during the day and in good light, though I also used it a few times in the dark. I was quite impressed at its ability to focus in low light. but I never did continuous (servo) AF or eye-AF in low light
> 
> So, thanks CFB for sharing your experience with that, which is very encouraging / promising to read of - that eye-AF performs so well, both locking focus and following in really low light. As I also have a 3 year old, they usually don't sit still for very long (unless they've got a screen-based activity they're focused on... lol).
> 
> PJ


Two and three year olds are the ultimate challenge.


----------



## mangobutter (Jun 25, 2020)

I think my fantasy kit at this point is

Canon R6 
(future--c'mon Canon) RF 16-35 F4 IS
50 IS
RF 70-200 F4 IS (though if too expensive could see myself settling for an RF 85 IS)


----------



## Danglin52 (Jun 26, 2020)

mangobutter said:


> I think my fantasy kit at this point is
> 
> Canon R6
> (future--c'mon Canon) RF 16-35 F4 IS
> ...



You might also consider an EF 70-200 f4 L IS II + adaptor if you can pick one up cheap and the RF is a lot more expensive. Great lens and works well adapted on the M6 II and the testing I did on an EOS R during a tennis event. I will probably keep my EF 70-200 f4 L IS II and focus on other lenses I plan to buy (100-500, 24-105 f4, etc.).


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Jun 26, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> On tripod, the touch screen. BTW: eye-AF handheld works great for me even in low light. Example: I take my grandson to a trampoline park called Urban Air. The lighting is terrible dark. Eye-AF picks up his little 3 year old eye from 30 feet away.


Hi, as my recent posts mentioned, I've only just discovered that high speed continuous shutter speed doesn't track moving animals well and low speed continuous has to be selected. I haven't tried eye AF yet so in your experience at the trampoline park, what shutter drive mode did you use, single shot, high speed or low speed, I presume you used AF servo?


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jun 27, 2020)

Bob Howland said:


> But I wish it was. One direction that Canon can take with the R6 is to make it as small as possible.


Dear lord I hope not. The R6 is at this point a camera I will seriously consider but if they make it tiny then that consideration will be a lot less serious


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 27, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Dear lord I hope not. The R6 is at this point a camera I will seriously consider but if they make it tiny then that consideration will be a lot less serious


We already have a photograph of it alongside the R5, EOS R, and Rp. You can see its narrower than the R5 but still a fairly large camera. I'd guess about the same as the 6D. It might be slightly larger than the R, but that is hard to eyeball. The R is a nice size.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jun 27, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> We already have a photograph of it alongside the R5, EOS R, and Rp. You can see its narrower than the R5 but still a fairly large camera. I'd guess about the same as the 6D. It might be slightly larger than the R, but that is hard to eyeball. The R is a nice size.


Thats right. I remember now. It did look close to the R5. A pretty good size. It really is looking like my next camera as the R5 will just be too expensive


----------

